
15 Internet Annoyances, and How to Fix Them - tinayu
http://www.compews.com/2010/02/17/15-internet-annoyances-and-how-to-fix-them/#more-1556
======
Kliment
One: Sites that quote a fragment of the original long enough to look like an
article yet short enough to get away with it, and hide the rest behind a tiny
link surrounded by "share" buttons. For reference, the original article is at
[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/print/9156959/15_Inte...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/print/9156959/15_Internet_Annoyances_and_How_to_Fix_Them?taxonomyName=Internet&taxonomyId=167)

